# Strange Discoloration On Screen



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

So I just noticed today that I have a strange discoloration on the left side of my screen. It is easiest to see when the screen is white, but another way is to tilt the phone so you are looking at it at an angle. Basically the area is dagged and almost the full length of the screen top to bottom. Does anyone know what this could be and should I just take the phone too verizon and see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Could be a small crack...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------

